# Fonction Liste de Souhaits Apple Store disparue?



## GuigsFR (29 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour, 

J’ai constaté la disparition de la fonction “Liste de Souhaits” de l’Apple Store sur iOS depuis la mise à jour vers iOS 11 et l’apparition du nouvel Apple Store, qui permettait de mettre de côté des applications que l’on voulait télécharger/ acheter plus tard. Cette fonction est-elle toujours disponible mais sous une nouvelle forme ? Ou a t’elle juste totalement disparu ? 

Bonne journée!


----------

